# MP3 Error



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Although this issue is more than just on the Droid X, the solution may be device specific, so:

K, I'm a big fan of mac miller, he just dropped a new song, here are the involved steps:
Follow link from twitter
Download via stock cm7 browser
Open doubletwist
Get "file format not supported" message"

And before you say it, YES ITS A GODDAM MP3 FILE WITH A .MP3 EXTENSION. Sorry, I looked other places before posting.

Things I tried:
Taking a period out of the file name that could've been confusing the extension
Rebooting
Media scanner
Stock cm7 music player

K, so this is a pretty android global problem, I haven't seen a fix, lets get troubleshooting, ideas, go!


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok so it was a lot of work to reproduce your problem but I did find the link you were talking about and downloaded the file that I downloaded is 10.88 KB. Is that your file size also?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh, omg, I'm so sorry bro, I made this thread and expected to be notified with replies, but I wasnt, I feel like a jerk now. Yea that's what I got, 10.88 kb


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

That isn't big enough to play. For some reason it isn't all being sent from that server.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah an mp3 should be several megabytes.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

plays fine on laptop though. i saw that one instance of this issue can be solved by using vlc player to open and export each mp3 and it saves as a different compile... this is a very complicated problem.


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

This is a _super_ obvious answer. The file size gives it away. It's just an html file, most likely.

There is nothing wrong with the Android player. The default browser doesn't support downloading of files in the same way that desktop browsers do (no idea). Have you ever tried downloading something from almost any filesharing site? Doesn't work. Download it with Firefox on your phone, as it provides an actual desktop experience.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

why does it show up as mp3 then?


----------

